# Animated and Live Birthing Video



## Joanne (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 27, 2013)

So glad you put this here. I want hubby to watch it even if he doesn't want to. This is exactly what happened to my first foal and foaling experience. I wish I would have thought to record it so I could have learned from it. I still don't know how she popped out on my lap since she was so overdue and large, and with that leg *lost* and still somewhere in there. It's all still a scary blur of memory.

Avatar shows her at 1 1/2 days old.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 27, 2013)

This is also posted on the pinned thread at the top of this forum with the other educational videos. Yes, I agree, a MUST-SEE video!! It clearly shows how to fix a dystocia where one leg is back, and how you need to push the head back and lift the other leg!!! Shows you what you can't see if you ever need to do this.


----------

